# 93 altima speedometer problem



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1993 nissan altima and the sppedometer sometimes shuts down to zero while driving and after a few minutes it works again, any help plz?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you have a speed sensor on your transmission. its located on the rear of the transmission nearest the firewall. check the harness and see if its loose or dirty.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

What if the rpm tach does this?(Mines doing it, and sometimes wont work at all)


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Is the '93 a GLE model? If so, then it is a speedo cluster problem which is well know for HUD problems.


----------

